# Safety with disposition...



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Reading and replying to another thread about a router with a non-working switch, I was reminded of something that I made a practice of many years ago. If you have occasion to discard a working electric tool... PLEASE remove the power cord as much as possible. Quite a while back a neighbor put an old (yet still working) circular saw [with a junky blade] in his roadside trash. A few days later, we learned that a young male had seen it, taken it home and promptly messed-up his hand quite badly because he plugged it in to "see if it still worked". The kid was 7 or 8 years old and now 40+ years later that kid has the nickname, "Lefty"


----------



## cchowland (Aug 2, 2011)

Sounds like good advice Otis, never thought of that one.

Chris


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Great advice! 
Please think of the waste disposal workers when disposing of any shape objects.
The blade could be removed and wrapped in several layers of news paper.
Used razor blades can be wrapped in masking tape. 
Sharp scraps of any kind should have the ends covered so they will not poke through the bag.
There are other item that should have special care upon disposal as well, just think before you throw.


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeah, I do things like.... when getting rid of broken glass I wrap it in newspapers and put it in a cardboard box and write "BROKEN GLASS" on the box in big, dark letters so the trash guys can see it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

OPG3 said:


> Reading and replying to another thread about a router with a non-working switch, I was reminded of something that I made a practice of many years ago. If you have occasion to discard a working electric tool... PLEASE remove the power cord as much as possible. Quite a while back a neighbor put an old (yet still working) circular saw [with a junky blade] in his roadside trash. A few days later, we learned that a young male had seen it, taken it home and promptly messed-up his hand quite badly because he plugged it in to "see if it still worked". The kid was 7 or 8 years old and now 40+ years later that kid has the nickname, "Lefty"


Reminds me of a small bar fridge that I put out on the kerb for the council to collect.

The switch would catch fire when switched on .
I cut of the power cord and cut off the door seals - someone still took it.....


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

OPG3 said:


> Reading and replying to another thread about a router with a non-working switch, I was reminded of something that I made a practice of many years ago. If you have occasion to discard a working electric tool... PLEASE remove the power cord as much as possible. Quite a while back a neighbor put an old (yet still working) circular saw [with a junky blade] in his roadside trash. A few days later, we learned that a young male had seen it, taken it home and promptly messed-up his hand quite badly because he plugged it in to "see if it still worked". The kid was 7 or 8 years old and now 40+ years later that kid has the nickname, "Lefty"


H Otis:

Talk about a difference in culture. Here a tool is dismantled, the iron and copper are removed, the aluminum alloys removed and only the plastics discarded. Even the switches are recycled. I gave my neighbour a box of old Craftsman stuff and he got $20 for the materials at the recycle centre.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ron (and others, as well), I should have mentioned that I was referencing "Recycling" as opposed to "trash". I live in the Metro Atlanta, Georgia area; here specifically in my community we have 3- types of curbside pickups on Tuesdays: Garbage, Yard Waste (if it came from something that grew in your yard) and Recycling. The recycling is what I should have said - and here it doesn't need to be separated into glass, plastic, metal, etc. - there is a crew of jail "volunteers" that do the separating, where the trucks are unloaded. Of all of the types of "disposables", the recycling bins are most "on exhibit" - and there are numerous people (we call them the neighborhood buzzards) who go through these recyclables looking for items they can sell or reuse. It is for this reason, I highly recommend making poorly working electric tools be *dead electric tools* via cord and blade removal! Thanks to all for participating!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

OPG3 said:


> Ron (and others, as well), I should have mentioned that I was referencing "Recycling" as opposed to "trash". I live in the Metro Atlanta, Georgia area; here specifically in my community we have 3- types of curbside pickups on Tuesdays: Garbage, Yard Waste (if it came from something that grew in your yard) and Recycling. The recycling is what I should have said - and here it doesn't need to be separated into glass, plastic, metal, etc. - there is a crew of jail "volunteers" that do the separating, where the trucks are unloaded. Of all of the types of "disposables", the recycling bins are most "on exhibit" - and there are numerous people (we call them the neighborhood buzzards) who go through these recyclables looking for items they can sell or reuse. It is for this reason, I highly recommend making poorly working electric tools be *dead electric tools* via cord and blade removal! Thanks to all for participating!


Hi Otis:

Please don't take me wrong. Your council was bang on. Unless you know the person that is going to repair the tool, make sure it is useless. 

BTW, I pick up "garbage" tools on yard sales and fix them up. That's how I got most of my Makita stuff. So, when you put a tool out, not everyone will get hurt.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ron - I never took your comments as harmful, but rather they were SPOT-ON! Thanks for your comment, it was very helpful! also, I agree that with something like a garage or yard sale, different rules would apply.


----------



## Ironman50 (Jun 5, 2012)

This is a sad but helpful story. Thank you for sharing this.


----------

